# Getting Started



## Strauss (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just beginning with shooting film. However, I need some help as far as how to get started developing it. At this point in time, I don't have the ability to set up a full fledged darkroom for prints, but would like to be able to develop film and scan it on to my computer.

What would be a good scanner for 35mm black and white film? I've already done some research, but what else do I need specifically in order to develop the film?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 22, 2011)

Developing tank and reel(s)

Bottle cap opener

Dark room or dark bag to transfer film to the reel.

Chemicals - Developer, Stop bath, Fixer ... Hypo clearing agent is optional ... running water (wash).

A dust free area to hang dry film.

Many resources on the web to describe the process.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay thanks... it's helpful to have a solid list. Any suggestions on negative scanners?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 22, 2011)

How much cash do you have ?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know exactly what ballpark we're looking at here but around $100. Is that reasonable? I did some research online of different ones but the prices were quite varied and I couldn't get a good idea of an average price point.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 22, 2011)

A good neg scanner is more than $100.00

Example ... Nikon film scanner -> nikon scanner - Google Search
or http://www.google.com/products/cata...zluyTamEG9LTgQfZv6nGCw&sqi=2&ved=0CHcQ8wIwAA#


----------



## Proteus617 (Apr 23, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> A good neg scanner is more than $100.00



Not really.  $100 is not going to buy you a Plustek, but a good Epson flatbed is more than adequate for starters.  You could pick up one used for $100 or less.


----------



## ambrogea (Apr 26, 2011)

the epson v600 is a good scanner for the price ( $199) , or you can go top end with the v700 ( better lens and d-max) for $700


----------



## Strauss (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome, thanks guys. I'll have to do a little more research on exactly what's right for me, but this has been helpful.


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 27, 2011)

Check out the shopping list I posted in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/darkroom/231630-developing-b-w-film.html

As for scanning, if you're going to be scanning a lot of film I'd opt for a flatbed type, so you can scan many frames at once.


----------

